

Is VHS making a comeback? - testrun
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/film/film-news/11555663/Is-VHS-making-a-comeback.html

======
paulhauggis
For me it's the space. I can fit thousands of movies on my server in the
basement and stream them with ease to every TV in my house.

The quality is better than a VHS tape and I won't risk losing it when the tape
disintegrates over time.

